
Help name a Fiber ISP - pmccarren
I&#x27;m looking for help to name a new Fiber ISP based in Michigan. Any suggestions you may have would be greatly appreciated!
======
tylercubell
Quickhatch.

One of Michigan's state nicknames is "The Wolverine State" and quickhatch is
another term for a wolverine. It has the word "quick" in it which gets across
the message that fiber = fast. Additionally it's low competition in Google as
the only results that come up are a knife company and a few dictionary
listings.

Boom. Check please. :)

------
keane
Streamleap / CloudStream / Flyhop / SkipEcho / Fibereal / Fiberate /
Fiberising / Fiberide / Surefire Fiber / SureFiber / Foolproof / Strongfiber /
Woven / Verifiber / built / Amplitude

------
Mz
I am less tech savvy than a lot of people here on HN. I had to look up fiber
and the first hits were for dietary fiber. But it looks like you mean high
speed internet.

If so, I will suggest you go with something that a generic internet user
doesn't need to Google to comprehend. I assume you want to sell to everyone,
not just tech insiders, since everyone needs internet these days. Plus "Sell
to the masses, live with the classes. Sell to the classes, live with the
masses."

So:

Data Demon

Mi Data Demon

Mi Broadband

Mi Internet

Mi-Fi

------
pasbesoin
Well, FiberUP -- but I doubt that's your geographic center. ;-)

FiberUS -- potential for use beyond Michigan.

FiberMi or FiberMI -- could pronounce "me", though might be confusing.

I like ubertaco's "Pure Fiber". I trust you are to the premises? ;-)

~~~
pmccarren
Hah I was thinking along very similar lines! One name that has occurred to me
is MiFiber (pronounced My Fiber") to play off the Michigan concept.

I do think that Pure Fiber is a pretty smooth name.

------
neoncontrails
When I think 'fiber,' I think of a fast, tensile, vaguely biological apparatus
whose overarching job is to shunt. For an edgy, thundrous, monosyllabic word,
'Shunt' works quite nicely for an ISP I think. It's fun to say, too: 'Shunt.'

~~~
pmccarren
Thinking about it from a biological perspective is quite intriguing. I agree,
'Shunt' is indeed fun to say and the monosyllabic nature is a sure plus.

I wonder if it has too much of a negative tone as it is very similar to
'shun'. Thoughts?

~~~
breakingcups
Well the negative review write themselves

------
freestockoption
Michigan Fiber

FiberOne

FiberHand (playing off Michigan looks like a hand)

How important is it to have fiber or relations to fiber in the name?

~~~
pmccarren
I believe FiberOne is already taken by a different type of fiber ;)

It is not important nor a requirement to have the word 'Fiber' in the name. A
possibility is to have <epic name> and then attach 'fiber' secondarily (e.g.
"Google Fiber").

------
chris_va
iRefract (just kidding)

Do you want "Fiber" in the name? "Web"? "Internet"? "Michigan"?

(riffing off keane) \- FiberStream \- EchoLine \- CloudLine

~~~
pmccarren
Hah might as well just go iFiber ;)

There are no inclusion requirements for the name.

------
ubertaco
Pure Fiber? (playing off of the Pure Michigan tourism slogan)

~~~
pmccarren
Ah that's a very interesting concept. I appreciate your time! Thank you!

------
type0
Opticon or FastNet

------
adamretter
Or perhaps just Fabric

~~~
pmccarren
Love the simplicity of it. Could definitely build a strong analogous marketing
campaign around laying fiber is to stitching the service together.

Also could go the route of a strand of glass is the thread in which we sew you
into the fabric of the Internet but I suspect this would be lost by the
average consumer.

------
adamretter
Loom or Weave?

------
tomkap
Fibernet

------
tucaz
MyFiber

------
gesman
FiberLight

~~~
pmccarren
I've been playing with 'light', 'lumens', 'illuminate' and 'photon' as base
words but haven't yet come across something that seems to fit. However I'm
always open to any and all suggestions :)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Braid.

